# RUS-WW-DIGI

## ux1iw

UA9QCQ   ?  :Sad:

----------


## ux1iw

-  ?

----------

ux1iw

----------


## RA3PS

,  ,

----------

ra6ljm, ux1iw

----------


## RK3DSW

*18    *  *Russian WW Digital Contest 2022*       BPSK63  RTTY,   1  2 .
    :
RDRC -    Russian WW Digital Contest 2022

----------

Isaev, UD2F

----------

